# كتاب System Dynamics: Modeling, Analysis, Simulation, Design



## سلمان2000 (31 يوليو 2009)

ارجوا من الاعضاء الكرام ان يساعدونى فى ايجاد هذا الكتاب System Dynamics: Modeling, Analysis, Simulation, Design و
 Ernest Doebelin
وايضا 
اجد صعوبه شديده فى الحصول على كتب اخرى ارجوا ان ترسلو لى لينكات لبعض المكتبات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

